# Hunting in the Wind



## vman11 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd like to hear a few of your tactics for hunting birds in the wind - obviously you want to enter pheasant territory as stealthly as possible...does it really matter how you hunt a field or have you found it to be pretty random


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

vman11 said:


> I'd like to hear a few of your tactics for hunting birds in the wind - obviously you want to enter pheasant territory as stealthly as possible...does it really matter how you hunt a field or have you found it to be pretty random


Honestly! I take it very seriously!

However at times there is no ryme or reason. SOme times I want to walk into it, some times with it, others with it at my side. It depends on the cover, how many guys, how strong, etc etc.

A good rule of thumb! Walk into it!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Assuming you're using a dog you'll want the wind in your face or side for the best part of the cover and at your back for the least productive side. The stronger the wind, the worse scenting conditions for the dog, mild breeze is best. Strong wind covers some of your noise but seldom can one sneak up on a rooster. They are nervous anyway on windy days. If you are right handed you'll want to try to work the cover countercolckwise.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Excellent advice Dick.


----------



## vman11 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys - do you think the wind has an affect on where the birds might be located in the field?

For example, if you have an open CRP field and the wind is whipping out of the south, do you think they might congregate on the opposite side?

What about when they flush is it safe to say they fly with the wind? Do they land into the wind? I'm just thinking out loud here...


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

they will usually flush into the wind, but can catch it and turn...then be out of range just that quick! Hopefully the flush will be close enough, and you react quickly enough, to get on 'em before they catch the wind...otherwise you are likely just sending them off with a bang.

Windy for me has been good time to hunt the cattails...spooky birds might want open fields in the wind, but a few will want to hunker down in the thick cover...those are the few that are accessible and the dog can roust them out for a close shot


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I like to hunt by myself. So I work with the wind at my side. That way the dog gets the largest scent area. If you walk into the wind the dog only gets what is dead ahead. When it is real windy the birds do not like to fly. I work the dog close to me and push crossways to a corner of the field. Try to go slow so you do not miss birds holding tight. You are not trying to flush them right away but trying to herd them to the corner where they run out of cover. When you get close to the edge it can be like all hell broke loose. Birds flushing every which way. It gets real wild for a couple of seconds. But lots of fun.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

yes with a dog, hunting into the wind is beneficial. However contrary to popular belief, they don't always jump into the wind. I saw that on our hunt in ND last week. Many of the smart roosters go to the end of the cover, and either run or jump low to the ground and sail with the wind. Hens will often jump into the wind, but smart or harassed roosters may or may not.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Went out with my dog yesterday in the 30+ mph winds. Most of the birds got up and went with the wind. Only a couple of the birds flew into the wind and that was mostly because I was hunting a fence line and they had no where to go. They do love those cattails, but I did see a lot on the edges of the cover laying low in the wheat fields.


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

The wind often swirls here. When its windy I keep my dog close and keep reworking the area around me. I hunt 6" of standing water often also and do the same thing. I cant believe them birds will hide under water like that.


----------

